# New wireless Garmin speed and cadence sensor..



## wanton007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Sold my Madone which had the built in duotrap and needed the regular Garmin Cadence sensor (GSC 10) and then ran across this:

https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/sho...eed-sensor-and-cadence-sensor/prod146897.html

Anyone have feedback on this thing? Apparently it requires no magnets so lining things up won't be necessary anymore.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

No input, but thanks for finding that. I'd seen it a while back with the Edge 1000 release but never saw anything else about it.

I hate the GSC10. So much so that I replaced them with Wahoo units (which are far more durable and just plain work better.)

This is very intriguing. I'm curious how attaching the speed sensor to the hub is going to be accomplished....


----------



## wanton007 (Mar 9, 2011)

I hate the GSC10 too and when I sold my Madone I cringed thinking that I would have to go back to it once I got a replacement bike. I've pre-ordered since I'm in Canada. Who knows when it will actually ship but if/once I get it, I'll update this thread.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

I'll keep an eye out. I'm curious to see how well it works.

If it doesn't....Wahoo. :thumbsup:


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

robdamanii said:


> I'm curious how attaching the speed sensor to the hub is going to be accomplished....


 It will most likely use the typical rubber-band method for attaching things like lights and sensors. It will be on the center of the hub between the flanges.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

I have wahoo version which says it's BT only... works with my Garmin 810 just fine.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

I'll wait to see how they hold up, I only need the speed sensor (PM has cadence), it would make for a cleaner look and no magnet required.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

I use my Garmin 800 on 3 bikes. Primary bike has GSC-10. The other two I just use the 800 standalone. The two without the GSC-10 work fine. Yeah, no cadence, but the speed/distance with just GPS seems to work very well. The only time I notice it is slogging up a steep climb at like 6MPH. Without the sensor the speed kind of bounces around. The GSC-10 on the primary bike works well, and since the bike is black, is not so noticeable. I'm thinking of getting rid of the GSC-10 and just getting a cadence sensor and use GPS for speed/distance.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

BASENGLAH said:


> WHO SPEED new wirelss or candence sensor


What???
BTW knock it off with the "digitaldeals" spam, that you are trying to add to the posts.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

wanton007 said:


> Sold my Madone which had the built in duotrap and needed the regular Garmin Cadence sensor (GSC 10) and then ran across this:
> 
> https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/sho...eed-sensor-and-cadence-sensor/prod146897.html
> 
> Anyone have feedback on this thing? Apparently it requires no magnets so lining things up won't be necessary anymore.


I guess I am missing the obvious, but what problem is this solving? Attaching a magnet? I agree the GSC10 is ugly but its not hard to set up


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

DaveG said:


> I guess I am missing the obvious, but what problem is this solving? Attaching a magnet? I agree the GSC10 is ugly but its not hard to set up


On some frames the GSC10 is a PITA to get both the wheel magnet and crank magnet to both line up with the unit.

If you have to mount the receiver arm pointed up, like below, it definitely makes it easier to bump/break/move the unit. Also depending on the shape of your chainstay it's difficult to get the tywraps tight enough to secure the unit snugly.


----------



## colnagoG60 (Jun 27, 2013)

tlg said:


> On some frames the GSC10 is a PITA to get both the wheel magnet and crank magnet to both line up with the unit.
> 
> If you have to mount the receiver arm pointed up, like below, it definitely makes it easier to bump/break/move the unit. Also depending on the shape of your chainstay it's difficult to get the tywraps tight enough to secure the unit snugly...



That, and sometimes the GSC10 is, "*WTF?* *122mph!?!*":


----------



## wanton007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Like tlg, depending on your bike, sometimes it's a pain in the ass to get everything to line up


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

Ok....probably accelerometer(sp?) based vs. magnetic...would use the same tech as Garmin's current footpods for runners. 

I can see the advantages (no magnets to mount, less weight far from the hub on the wheel), but also the disadvantages (like weathering of the elastic material and the sensor going flying). My GSC 10 works fine for now...so I'll let them work the kinks out before I pass it on to my wife for her bike and upgrade myself


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

DaveG said:


> I guess I am missing the obvious, but what problem is this solving? Attaching a magnet? I agree the GSC10 is ugly but its not hard to set up


It's really fun on an mtb with the disc brake hose right there too.

The GSC10 is just not very good. There are so many better alternatives that cost less.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

MercRidnMike said:


> but also the disadvantages (like weathering of the elastic material and the sensor going flying).


That would be interesting.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

I guess one thing I'd be concerned about with the new sensor is how easy it would be to steal. The old unit used tyraps which require a knife or wire cutter to get off. The new one would pop off in 2 seconds, no tools required.

Here's a DC Rainmaker review of the new Garmin sensor
A look at Garmin?s new ANT+ Speed & Cadence magnet-less sensors | DC Rainmaker


----------



## redlude97 (Jun 29, 2010)

I wish they hadn't used rubber bands for the cadence sensor. Lots of people already have crankarm rub issues, this will only make them worse. I like the super clean magnet mount on the pedal spindle with the rare earth magnets


----------



## wanton007 (Mar 9, 2011)

So here's an update on mine that I've received about 3 weeks ago. 

They were easy to mount and pair with the head unit. It's working well so far. Speed seems fairly accurate for the time when I didn't have a speed sensor. Even switching bikes if I had more than one would be a breeze. 

Cadence I find a bit sluggish...as in it takes a few seconds before it registers any cadence value or when I stop pedalling, it takes a few seconds before it drops to zero. It seems slower than the GSC-10 in registering that but it could just be me.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

These things work by sensing the force (acceleration to be precise) of gravity going around in a circle from their perspective. Gravity going around in a circle once means the wheel or crank has rotated once. They have to filter out bumps and kicks that might otherwise give spurious readings. Depending on how they do this it could account for some lag in response. Also, they won't work while catching or on a trainer on the ISS.


----------



## wanton007 (Mar 9, 2011)

I should be so lucky to be able to have my bike and a trainer on the ISS. I'd also likely create a segment from Earth to the ISS and hope that I would be the KOM of it!


----------



## jkc (Jun 23, 2014)

Been using it for a week or so and have not found any problems with it or noticed any big swings. The cadence output is on par with the Kurt Kinetic wired computer on my Road Machine setup but the speed is reading on the high side (1-2 mph but could be just the setup difference between computer and phone app). Love being able to quickly attach/detach between bikes; only concern is with possible stretching of the elastic housing. It's Ant+ so I can use my phone as a computer (IpBike). I use the Bontrager Node 2.1 for display on my road bike. Going to get another set so I don't have to move them around.


----------

